

Surprise our movie is on the Android Market - jasongullickson

https://market.android.com/details?id=movie-fA1lMxxt8Qk&#38;feature=search_result<p>Today's announcement suddenly makes anyone in the YouTube rentals program available on Android devices.  If you are an indie producer you know what it's like trying to get your film in the iTunes store, this may turn out to be a big advantage for Android.
======
fugoki
"We're sorry, the requested URL was not found on this server."

May have been a good idea to post the _name_…

~~~
jasongullickson
Strange, works for me (maybe a regional thing?).

Anyway the name is "American Cafe", I'd be interested to know if you're able
to search for it as well?

